# How About Them Twins?



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

What do you guys think about how the twins played?


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Santana wasn't very sharp but the defense was awesome. Five double plays definately helped his cause. It wouldn't surprise me to see the Twins sweep the series.


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

They played OK, like siouxperdave said sanatana wasn't very sharp but thing god for the defense, chances of a sweep might look good but I wouldn't hold my breath.

Here's a question...Did anybody else have to put the game on mute because they got sick of the annoucers sucking the Yankee's crank? I get so sick of hearing how great they are in October and how they're soooo clutch in the late innings, how wonderful Jeter and Arod are, Joe Torre this, Joe Torre that uke: . Christ they left 17 runs on base, they had people on every inning except the 9th and still got shut out. I hate the Yankees, mostly because they're so hyped. They sucked last night and god willing they will keep sucking. :soapbox:


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Loved the look on Torre's face in the bottom of the ninth, looked like he had a turd stuck sideways. :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

That was an awesome game to watch if you are a Twins fan or follower like me. I can't help but root for them since they are so close to home! Now, only if the Braves can win tonight!?!?!?!

Anyways, they played how they always do...........solid pitching, very good defense, and manufacture a run early!


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Great game last night :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Nothing wrong with winnin' ugly....That was not a stellar performance except by the defense!!!


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

WHAHOO, nothing better than beating the Yanks at home. It was also nice to see the umps make the right call on the foul ball home run.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yeah It was a great game!

How about that Torii Hunter!?!? The grab at the wall late in the game, the gundown at home early in the game? Seriously, I can't believe that anyone would want to test that arm!

I always get nervous in situations like that going into the 7-8-9 innings. A two-run lead isn't much, but it sure kept the game exciting.

I was really ****** in the 6th, when it looked like both ARod and Sierra went around on a third strike but BOTH the home plate ump and a second judge called it a ball.

Lets hope B-Rad can bring his A game tonight!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Totally agree w/ you Nick on the Arod and Ruben Sierra at bats.

Bubolc- I hate Mcgarver. Hate him with a passion. He calls an obviously biased game. Joe Buck isn't so bad, but Mcgarver gets me steaming.

Radke is on the mound tonight. He actually was among the elite pitchers in ERA this season. He won't walk many batters and he doesn't generally put himself into many jams. I think the key tonight is that we are going to have to score a few more runs. Yes, our defense is good and our pitching led the league in ERA, but these Yankees can flat score. We will not be able to win every game with only two runs on the board. I was disappointed in Guzman and Hunter last night with their offensive efforts. In fact, I will call Hunter's at bat in the 9th downright pathetic, it didn't even look like he was trying.

Bring on 870's 50 "jimmyjacks" as he referred to them.


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

Yeah, those check swings should have been rung up, horrible calls.

it is impossible to hold back with the huge cuts those guys take and not be a strike.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

I have my money on Radke he is a great post season veteran player. His numbers dont match his effectiveness. He pitches a pile of 1 run ball but then his teaM wont put up any numbers for him. oke: PREDICTION 6-2 TWINS Radke goes 7 +  Move over ESPN iza COMING :wink:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Top to bottom, regardless of the major network broadcasting, the announcers are going to skew to the big-market club. Always! About the only way you're going to see a pro-Twins broadcast is on FSN:North. Give me Bert Blyleven ANY DAY! Though I did like the "smooth santana" recap that Fox did in the 7th Inning.

Just read that last night's 5 DPs in a 9-inning post-season game is a playoff record.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Radke needs to get through the first couple of innings without major damage.After that he gets tougher by the inning.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Just think how loud the METRODUMP is gonna be !!!


----------



## quackwacker (Aug 12, 2003)

smalls....totally agree with your assessment of Guzman and Hunter..I was more ticked at Guzman....it didn't look like he was trying at all in any of his at bats.....Hunter played good D so I have to give him that for trying. Hopefully the Twins can get some run production. Radke deserves some offense for a change.

As for the umps......I was in disbelief at the calls. Those check swings and some of the pitches were right down broadway without a strike called. Santana and Rincon did get the corner on a few pitches late though, even though the pitch was outside. Morneau and Ford need to pickup there A games as well. Morneau didn't show up, but he was probably awed by the postseason.

Here's to another win tonight. :beer:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Rivera was downright nasty to Morneau, I am sure that last pitched he got sawed off on had to sting the hands a bit.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Santanna gave up a few hits but they were mostly singles which kept the runners in position for a double play. He may have made a mistake on a pitch which allowed them to get a hit, but made great pitches to get them to ground into the double plays. I thought he did a great job in tough situations.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

By the way.... quit picking on my cousins... the umpires. We're talking family here.    :beer:


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

game two------ Twinkies 4-- Spankies 3 in 10 innings : :beer:


----------



## Red Dog (Sep 27, 2002)

Twins looked good enough to win. Santana was off his game a little and still won that's all that matters. The Yankees are so reliant and good at the long ball it hurts them in games like last night. Like you guys said 17 baserunners and no runs!! There is very little game planning or managing and it hurts them against decent pitching, on the flip side it allows them to come from behind as they have done 60+ times this year. Hopefully the Twins staff can stay on top of them and the offense can put up a few tonight just in case Radke falters. Headed back out to Dakota tonight after two long days at work following a long weekend out there. I'll have to catch the game on the radio. GO TWINS!!! :beer:


----------



## kingme88 (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks to all the NR of Minnesota for cheering on the Twins! Its nice to see your support since you don't have a team. We cheer you on and come there because we don't have the numbers here.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

:lost:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

If only we would stop hoarding all of the tickets to the games!


----------



## kingme88 (Sep 22, 2004)

need some, one of my buddies has 8 seats for all games


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Save a seat for me at Game 2 of the World Series, I will be in town that night... :beer:


----------



## kingme88 (Sep 22, 2004)

Sure thing. Hope they can win one for us. I know that the Vikes and Wolves cant.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

kingme88 said:


> I know that the Vikes and Wolves cant.


It looks like the Twins stole a page out of the Vikes and Wolves' playbook last night and choked.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

DAMN BRAVES, DAMN BRAVES, DAMN BRAVES, DAMN BRAVES!!!!!!!!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I wouldn't exactly call that choking, they lost a tough game. IMO, Ford should have come in to play for Stewart late in the game when they needed full defense and since stewey had already gone 0-5...

There were a few mistakes made by both teams, but even taking one from the Yankees in Yankee Stadium is a step in the right direction. Now the bombers have to come in to the Baggydome!


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Does'nt A-Rod have some outstanding warrents or something somewhere? Can somebody check that out? :lol:


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

WOW, I guess the umps must have seen my post about the check swings


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Sad to say, but you can see why A-Rod is the best all around player in baseball...........................behind CHIPPER JONES of course!


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

all I have to say...uke: :bop: :sniper: :bop:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Remmi_&_I said:


> behind CHIPPER JONES of course!


I sure am glad stupidity isn't contagious.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Who's Chipper Jones?????

Does he play baseball????? :jammin:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Biography:
Full name LARRY WAYNE JONES, Jr...Married, wife's name is Sharon...They have a son, Larry Wayne Jones III (Trey), born 6/30/00, and he has another son, Matthew, born in 1997. Graduated from The Bolles High School in Jacksonville, FL...Was honored as the Florida High School Player-of-the-Year in 1990...Led Bolles to the state championship with a .448 batting average...*Hobbies include hunting and fishing*...Active in Braves' Reach Out Be Our Guest ticket program for disadvantaged youth.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Chipper Jones #10

Height: 6'4" 
Weight: 210 
Birthdate: 04/24/72 
Birthplace: DeLand, Florida 
MLB Debut: 09/11/1993 
Position: LF 
Bats: R/L 
Throws: R


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

OK, I'm done!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

in most areas of the country that can almost be considered stalking


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

geeeeze Remmy, you got a crush??


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

He must play in that OTHER league for the team that deserted Milwaukee when I was a kid and idolized Hank Arron,Eddie Mathews,Warren Spahn.Lew Burdette...etc.

They no longer are on the radar screen....


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Hey, I just need a place to talk about my team...........being stuck here with you Twinkie fans gets my dander up !!!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i just hope silva has his sinkerball going for him. if they can win this next game i think we can look foward to the red socks


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Stick a fork in 'em.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Maybe

Pretty disappointing when 1/3 of the crowd was leaving after the 7th inning. It was still loud in there when the Twins tried to comeback in the 9th.


----------

